# TTRS carnage...



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Of my B-day cake, that is! :laugh:










Before the carnage...


----------



## mik34 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Happy Birthday*

Sweet cake.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

:laugh: 

i thought i was really going to see some crashed up TTRS, thankfully its just cake :thumbup:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

awesome cake and happy birthday!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey, I just turned 50 (well almost a year ago now) and all I got was a TTS? No cake!

Fantastic cake.....did the Cake Boss do it?


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Hey, I just turned 50 (well almost a year ago now) and all I got was a TTS? No cake!
> 
> Fantastic cake.....did the Cake Boss do it?


I need that cake for my b-day...as I'm local you can tell them I'll take one in red!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Happy Birthday, one day removed I suppose.

Clever license plate, very appropo.

So, with a phrase "Mistress", I assume your wife got you the cake. If so, I would like to commend
her on her support for you and your "relationship" with the TT-RS.
I do not think all of us enjoy the same tolerance from our "significant others".


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> Happy Birthday, one day removed I suppose.
> 
> Clever license plate, very appropo.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my wife is awesome! We've been together 30 years, married for 27. She loves the plate and helped me come up with it. After a 10 years relationship with the mkI, she totally understands and supports the obsession.:thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> I need that cake for my b-day...as I'm local you can tell them I'll take one in red!


Great bakery in Kennett Square...Liz Marden Bakery.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

xBassi said:


> awesome cake and happy birthday!


Thanks.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> Happy Birthday, one day removed I suppose.
> 
> Clever license plate, very appropo.
> 
> ...





Black BeauTTy said:


> Great bakery in Kennett Square...Liz Marden Bakery.


Calling her tomorrow and telling them to keep in practice for next one. 

And besides most wives are more tolerant of 4 wheeled mistresses than 2 legged ones. And they're generally cheaper. Well, with the right one ;-) My spouse does not get my obsession. Humors it but doesn't get it.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

wow, looking at everyone's age, i feel like an infant at 24 :laugh:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

TheSandeman said:


> wow, looking at everyone's age, i feel like an infant at 24 :laugh:


just imagine what will be in your garage when you reach 50!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> just imagine what will be in your garage when you reach 50!


Geez, not kidding! When I was 24, I think I was driving a Galant! :screwy:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> wow, looking at everyone's age, i feel like an infant at 24 :laugh:


LOL, My son is nearly your age!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> just imagine what will be in your garage when you reach 50!


i dunno, but im looking at old school 911s at the moment - the maintenance on those is what's holding me back 



Black BeauTTy said:


> Geez, not kidding! When I was 24, I think I was driving a Galant! :screwy:


i joined the work force early, dropping out of NYU halfway through my sophomore year - had an opportunity with a construction consulting firm that i just couldn't pass up. sometimes i hate it sometimes i love it, but the pay sure is good :thumbup:



Black BeauTTy said:


> LOL, My son is nearly your age!


bring him to the cruise in april :thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

So cool!! Happy birthday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> bring him to the cruise in april :thumbup:


He will be driving the 01...:thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> He will be driving the 01...:thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Thankfully, the cake is not a lie.

Happy birthday! That is pure awesome. She's a keeper. The wife is, too.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

mageus said:


> Thankfully, the cake is not a lie.
> 
> Happy birthday! That is pure awesome. She's a keeper. The wife is, too.


Thanks. Correct on both counts!:thumbup:


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

AWESOME cake, and a very Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


PS -- gorgeous MKI you have there!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

krenshaw said:


> AWESOME cake, and a very Happy (belated) Birthday!!!
> 
> 
> PS -- gorgeous MKI you have there!


Thanks on both accounts! Looking forward to meeting you.:beer:


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ Cheers buddy... same here! We're definitely going to have a good time.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy B day. Great wife for sure!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

